
How Asian Exchanges and Investors Are Making Huge Profits - zkCapital
https://medium.com/zkcapital/how-asian-exchanges-and-investors-are-making-huge-profits-through-trade-driven-mining-92745c4b5693
======
simple10
They're also making quite a bit of money with exchange listing fees and in
house marketing. It's common for larger exchanges to charge a token project
hundreds of thousands of USD (sometimes substantially more) to get listed and
"marketed" on the exchange.

